# kabelwahnsinn DVI- Dual link an neues Notebook: USB-C, HDMI 1.4 oder Displayport?



## ex2j (1. Juni 2017)

Hallo! Ich habe meiner Freundin meinen WQHD 27" Monitor geschenkt. Er hat ausschließlich einen DVI- Dual Link Eingang und eben 2560x1440 Auflösung.

Mit dem alten Notebook meiner Freundin und einem HDMI Adapter kommt kein Bild an. Da sie eh ein neues Notebook kaufen wollte, ist jetzt die Frage, welchen Ausgang muss das neue Notebook mitbringen, damit wir einen "simplen" Adapter auf das DVI-D Kabel verwenden können, um die hohe Auflösung ansprechen zu können.

Soweit ich weiß, sind die folgenden Anschlüsse in der Lage die hohe Auflösung zu liefern und kommen in neuen Notebooks vor:
- HDMI 1.4
- USB-C
- Displayport.

Die Frage ist jetzt, welches der Schnittstellen ist dem DVI-D am nächsten und es genügt ein simpler, passiver Adapter, um die beiden Geräte zusammen zu bringen?


----------



## aloha84 (1. Juni 2017)

Displayport wäre gut + "Dasda" DELOCK 62599: DisplayPort 1.2 SteckerDVI 24+5 Buchse schw. bei reichelt elektronik


----------



## ex2j (1. Juni 2017)

HDMI 1.4 oder usb c geht nicht?
Das ist bei den ultrabooks verbreiteter


----------



## aloha84 (1. Juni 2017)

HDMI geht natürlich ebenso:
1m HDMI auf DVI - High Speed Kabel | HDTV bis zu: Amazon.de: Elektronik

--> bei usb 3.1 wird es denke ich teurer, da du da eine aktive Komponente brauchst.


----------



## ex2j (1. Juni 2017)

Da steht ja nur bis Full hd. 

Mich interessiert eine Möglichkeit für wqhd


----------



## ich111 (2. Juni 2017)

Eigentlich ist nur DVI-D mit den anderen Standards kompatibel und das auch nur weil die Grafikkarte überprüft was da überhaupt angeschlossen ist. Displayport und DVI verwenden unterschiedliche Signalübertragungsverfahren. HDMI und DVI verwenden andere Verfahren für eine erhöhte Bandbreite: DVI (Dual Link) einfach mehr Leitungen und HDMI höheren Takt.

Es gibt eigentlich keine Garantie, dass man Dual Link DVI (DVI-D Schafft nur bis 1920 × 1200 bei 60 Hz) mit einem anderen Anschluss ohne teuren aktiven Adapter erreicht.

Kannst es mal anhand dieser Liste probieren: Anschluss-Kuddelmuddel entwirren: DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort | c't Magazin


----------



## Mitch2211 (4. Juni 2017)

ich111 schrieb:


> Es gibt eigentlich keine Garantie, dass man Dual Link DVI (DVI-D Schafft nur bis 1920 × 1200 bei 60 Hz) mit einem anderen Anschluss ohne teuren aktiven Adapter erreicht.



Wie kommst du auf so einen Schwachsinn? DVI-D unterstützt eine native Auflösung bis zu 2560x1600 @ 144Hz. Natürlich kann man dann den Monitor mit dem entsprechenden Adapter nutzen.


----------



## JoM79 (4. Juni 2017)

Mitch2211 schrieb:


> Wie kommst du auf so einen Schwachsinn? DVI-D unterstützt eine native Auflösung bis zu 2560x1600 @ 144Hz.


Erstens ist DVI-D nicht DVI Duallink.
Zweitens würde 2560x1600 @144Hz 14,15GBit/s brauchen.
Drittens schafft DVI Duallink nur 7,92GBit/s.
Also wenn du selber anscheinend nicht so viel Ahnung hast, sag anderen Leuten nicht, dass sie Schwachsin schreiben.


----------



## Mitch2211 (5. Juni 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Erstens ist DVI-D nicht DVI Duallink.
> Zweitens würde 2560x1600 @144Hz 14,15GBit/s brauchen.
> Drittens schafft DVI Duallink nur 7,92GBit/s.
> Also wenn du selber anscheinend nicht so viel Ahnung hast, sag anderen Leuten nicht, dass sie Schwachsin schreiben.


Jedes halbwegs aktuelle DVI Kabel was man kaufen kann ist ein DVI-D (Duallink), oder siehst du hier etwas Singlelink Kabel?
Suchergebnis auf Amazon.de fur: DVI 
Warum schließt man wohl die ganzen alten Monitore mit 144Hz über DVI-D an? Weil die alten Teile kein DP oder HDMI 2.0 haben und mit HDMI 1.4 keine 144Hz möglich sind.
Für dich auch nochmal gern zum nachlesen:
,,DVI-D-Kabel (Dual-Link) haben 24 + 1 Pins mit einer zweiten TMDS-Verbindung für maximal 2560 × 1600 Bildpunkte bei bis zu 144 Hz (bzw. 23 + 1 Pins, denn bei den meisten im Handel befindlichen Kabeln ist Pin 8 nicht verbunden, selbst wenn sie als 24 + 1 angeboten werden)."
Und für Anfänger wie dich sollte es ausreichen, einfach mal ,,DVI 144Hz" zu googlen.
144Hz Kabel / Kabelwahl - 144Hz-Monitor.de


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juni 2017)

Oh man, vielleicht solltest du bei Wikipedia erstmal den Eintrag zu DVI durchlesen. 
Dann dich mal mit Bandbreiten der Kabelarten beschäftigen. 
Danach noch, wie man diese Bandbreiten berechnet. 
Aber mich als Anfänger zu bezeichnen, aber noch nicht mal wissen was DVI-D heißt, ist schon lächerlich.


----------



## Mitch2211 (5. Juni 2017)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Oh man, vielleicht solltest du bei Wikipedia erstmal den Eintrag zu DVI durchlesen.
> Dann dich mal mit Bandbreiten der Kabelarten beschäftigen.
> Danach noch, wie man diese Bandbreiten berechnet.
> Aber mich als Anfänger zu bezeichnen, aber noch nicht mal wissen was DVI-D heißt, ist schon lächerlich.



Wenn du schon auf Wikipedia verweißt, dann hättest du meine Aussage auch dort nachlesen können.
,,DVI-D-Kabel (Dual-Link) haben 24 + 1 Pins mit einer zweiten TMDS-Verbindung für maximal 2560 × 1600 Bildpunkte bei bis zu 144 Hz (bzw. 23 + 1 Pins, denn bei den meisten im Handel befindlichen Kabeln ist Pin 8 nicht verbunden, selbst wenn sie als 24 + 1 angeboten werden)."
Du kannst deine Bandbreiten ausrechnen wie du willst, es ist EIN FAKT, dass 144Hz über DVI-D (Duallink) möglich sind. Gibt sicherlich hier im Forum auch noch genug Leute, die einen 144Hz Monitor damit betreiben (du hast selbst schon in entsprechenden Threads dazu gepostet...)

Ansonsten kannst mir ja eine plausible Lösung schildern, wie man z.B. einen BenQ XL2411T von 7/2013 mit 1080p@144Hz und D-Sub, HDMI 1.2/1.4 und DVI-D (Duallink) anschließen muss, um die 144Hz zu bekommen.

p.s. das "D" bei DVI-"D" wird besteht für ANALOG stehen....


----------



## Laudian (5. Juni 2017)

Mitch, bitte bleib bei deinen Antworten freundlich. Beleidigungen sind hier unerwünscht.

Entsprechende Beiträge habe ich bearbeitet bzw. entfernt.

MfG
Laudian

Edit: Weitere Offtopic Beiträge werden kommentarlos gelöscht.


----------



## JoM79 (5. Juni 2017)

Mitch2211 schrieb:


> Wenn du schon auf Wikipedia verweißt, dann hättest du meine Aussage auch dort nachlesen können.
> ,,DVI-D-Kabel (Dual-Link) haben 24 + 1 Pins mit einer zweiten TMDS-Verbindung für maximal 2560 × 1600 Bildpunkte bei bis zu 144 Hz (bzw. 23 + 1 Pins, denn bei den meisten im Handel befindlichen Kabeln ist Pin 8 nicht verbunden, selbst wenn sie als 24 + 1 angeboten werden)."
> Du kannst deine Bandbreiten ausrechnen wie du willst, es ist EIN FAKT, dass 144Hz über DVI-D (Duallink) möglich sind. Gibt sicherlich hier im Forum auch noch genug Leute, die einen 144Hz Monitor damit betreiben (du hast selbst schon in entsprechenden Threads dazu gepostet...)
> 
> ...



Stimmt, steht bei Wikipedia.
Ist nur leider falsch, siehe auch die Angaben bei DVI-I.
DVI Duallink schafft bei weitem keine 144hz bei 2560x1600.

Und ja, 144Hz sind mit DVI Duallink möglich, allerdings nur 1920x1080.
Für 2560x1440 144Hz braucht man DP 1.2.
Und das leigt halt an der Bandbreite der jeweiligen Kabel und Schnittstellen.

Btw, den Wikipediaeintrag habe ich mal geändert.


----------



## ich111 (16. Juni 2017)

Das Kabel ist außerdem komplett irrelevant. Was zählt ist was die Grafikkarte über welchen Anschluss ausgeben kann.
DVI-D ist einfach rein digital. Und Dual Link DVI ist eben nur per aktiven Adapter von einem anderen Anschluss aus möglich.


----------

